# Cruze LS Side mirror paint



## TheTallgeese (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey all, on my Chevy cruze LS, my side mirrors are black plastic. Ive been looking online for a while now for a replacement to make it the same color as my black granite cruze. I'm not sure if there is a cap that can go over it, or if I'll have to replace the entire side mirror. If anyone knows where I can purchase this from, i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You can try going to dipmycar.com and buying their black plasti dip with gloss. If that helps. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You might have to ask chevycruzeassembler if the mirrors are just unpainted or completely different for the LS. I had an LS for a few days and didn't pay too much attention to the non painted mirrors as I did to the non chrome window trim.


----------

